# Charter in Mazatlan, Mexico?



## calamitas (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for bareboat monohull charter in Mazatlan, Mexico. Thanks.


----------



## ibrick (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey calamitas,

Check with Eduardo at olinjordy_atprodigydotnetdotmx_ if nothing else surfaces. He's based out of Mazatlan. I took lessons from him last month on his 27' Morgan. He might be able to at least point you in the right direction.

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you considered La Paz?

Rick

(The other one..... )


----------

